# Breeding budgies and health



## BudgiesLoveMe (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi! I'm very new here (Took me 10 minutes to figure out how to post on this and find the right thread)








Anyways, I recently got two budgies from a friend of my dads'. He was busy with other things so he couldn't take care of them, so he gave them to my dad who brought them home! I looked up some videos on how to take care of them and how to identify the sex. Unfortunately, I'm still not sure which one is male or female or if they are healthy and in breeding condition (I will post a picture of both budgies after I'm done writing) I've gotten close to the lighter blue budgie, and I have hand-fed it! The darker blue one is the scared one. Light one bites/nibs a little when you try to get close. I'm planning on clipping their wings and holding/taming them in the future! Anyways, if you guys can please help me out with this, I'd really appreciate it :yellow pied: I also don't know how old these are but they're adult size. If anyone can figure it out, please reply and help me out  Thank you! If you have any questions, please ask! Here's the pictures of the two budgies: 
G]http://prntscr.com/bql6ph[/IMG]


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Since you are new to owning budgies, it is very important that you spend time learning about the birds and how to best care for them before ever considering taking on the responsibility of breeding them.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

At this point, you should be doing everything possible to discourage breeding behavior.

Your blue-gray budgie is male and your white budgie is female so it is very important you do not add a nest box to the cage nor have any items in the cage that could be used as a nesting site.

When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html

It is not necessary to clip a budgie's wings in order to tame and bond with it. 
Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome, Faerybee as always has given you the best possible links and advice. Please do take the time to read through the links, I also agree with the given advice, sadly speaking from experience.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgies are very sweet  The grey coloured budgie is male and the blue and white pied is female 

Males have pinkish or purple ceres as chicks which mature into the royal blue colour in most mutations except for albino/lutino, recessive pied and dark eyed clear, in which their cere keeps the immature colour. Females have light blue, whitish, or tan ceres that turn brown when they are in breeding condition, and then revert back to the original colour. 

You've been given great advice so far, and I agree completely. It's very important you learn how to care for budgies properly first, and then start building the knowledge necessary to breed. From what you've said, you seem relatively new to budgies so I hope you'll be taking Deborah's advice into consideration :thumbsup:

If you have any questions after reading through the links provided, please do ask! We'd be happy to help you  

I hope to see more of your two budgies around here! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You have got two beautiful budgies there and I fully agree with all the advice you have been given regarding breeding and you really should learn as much as possible about budgie and how to care for them before even thinking about breeding. 
It'll be great to get to know their personalities as well.


----------

